# Unable to mount DVD drive



## centosltib (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to Unix and FreeBSD. I installed latest FreeBSD on my laptop. It went fine. Now, I'm having an issue with mounting the DVD drive. I have 3 DVDs on which Mac OS X was split (xaa,xab...) and copied on a Unix system. I'm now trying to mount these 3 DVDs and do the "cat xab" to get the Mac OS X. My friend has no clue about what's happening on my system. In my DVD drive I'm able to mount other CDs and DVDs but I couldn't do with these three. If I try to mount one of those 3 DVDs I get the following messages: 


```
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG HARDWARE ERROR asc=0x3e ascq=0x02
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]error =5
mount: /dev/acd0 : Input/output error
```

Any hint would be of great help!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2011)

Try the disk in a different computer, the disk itself might be corrupted.


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 15, 2011)

Some optical drives have problems with some types of DVDs.  Even if there isn't anything physically wrong or some software error you may not be able to read these on your machine.


----------

